# Appraisal and copyrighting.



## Steeve (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi dear all.
A couple quests from a greener.
Just got couple offers from different sites for my recently shooted sets.
Photos would be used throughout website and blog and will be royalty free.
So, can i sell same set with royalty free to multiple sites\blogs\magazines ?
How to calculate ? a full set or each ?
Prices ? 


Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Jan 28, 2014)

So, can i sell same set with royalty free to multiple sites\blogs\magazines ?
Yes, unless one of the clients demands exclusivity, in which case you raise the price to compensate for the lack of other sales (I am assuming your use of 'royalty free' to mean that you are only charging them a single, fixed price).  

How to calculate ? a full set or each ?
I would calculate per-image.

Prices ? 
Impossible to say; we have no idea what the images are, what their exposure will be, what the conditions are in your area for such sales, etc, etc.


----------

